# Headlight Upgrade in 99 Altima SE-L



## groovedrm (Oct 30, 2003)

hey-

i'm considering upgrading to Xenon bulbs in both the head and fog lights of my car. i believe the stock bulbs are in there right now, although i haven't checked specifically for them

can anyone suggest the best brands value wise for these newer bulbs? i live in mass., so a store suggestion in the state where i could find them might also help too (as in where to find whatever bulbs are suggested).

i want to make sure, if anything, that the new bulbs will work with my electrical system, and that they work both in hi and low beam modes.

thanks
-chris


----------



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

i went with the sylvania silverstar for legal purposes. you can buy them just about anywhere. they are bright, they look good and they are cheaper than PIAA.
~lalo


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

the stock wires are designed only for 55/60watts and most Xenon bulbs are 90/100 watts so the wires will fail sooner or later. you'll have to keep pushing on the connections to get them to come back on but it will keep happening untill you replace the wire harness. Southwest Autoworks carries the upgraded harnesses for like 10 bucks. I replaced mine after having that pesky problem and haven't had a problem since.

here's a link.
http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/wiruphar.html


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey, I know I don't have a 2nd gen, but I too just bought some SliveStars, and I have no idea how to install them. I know I gotta move the battery on one side, and the coolant? tank on the other. How do I got those outta there. I know, I'm stupid, come on guys, help me out. And after I get everything outta the way, how do I get the bulbs out and replaced? It looks like you gotta unscrew some black ring and then press a little black rubber button kinda to get them out. Anything is welcome. Oh, and help the other dude first, I just kinda jumped in here. LOL. Sorry for jumping in on your theard there groovedrm.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

^the coolant tank you just pull up on it, it's kinda tricky, but just pull on it real hard, it won't break it. for the battery, just unhook positive and negative leads and if it's held down by a clamp, there should be 2 wing-nuts. you should only need to remove one and just loosen the other. then just pull it out but don't set it directly on the ground, find a block of wood or a plastic bucket to put it on. batteries like that will ground themselves on the ground and commit suicide. to get the lights out, there are plastic covers that have wing-nut like handles and you just turn it 1/4 turn counterclockwise and they pull out. then you should be able to figure the rest out.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

chuck34gboro said:


> ^the coolant tank you just pull up on it, it's kinda tricky, but just pull on it real hard, it won't break it. for the battery, just unhook positive and negative leads and if it's held down by a clamp, there should be 2 wing-nuts. you should only need to remove one and just loosen the other. then just pull it out but don't set it directly on the ground, find a block of wood or a plastic bucket to put it on. batteries like that will ground themselves on the ground and commit suicide. to get the lights out, there are plastic covers that have wing-nut like handles and you just turn it 1/4 turn counterclockwise and they pull out. then you should be able to figure the rest out.



Yeah, I figured it out on the coolant tank side, got the bulb in, and then :dumbass: me forgot how to work the lights and decided that they didn't work (because I never had it on high beams just lows what what what) and took the SilverStars, put the old ones in, then I remebered how to work the damn headlight switch. I was going to put the SilverStars back in, but I'll do it tommorw. So tired... Yes yes, i'm a :loser: :newbie: but nobody :balls: 

sorry, had to try out the new smilies, like this new format


----------



## groovedrm (Oct 30, 2003)

what generation was this for? ..i lost track ..1st or 2nd?



chuck34gboro said:


> ^the coolant tank you just pull up on it, it's kinda tricky, but just pull on it real hard, it won't break it. for the battery, just unhook positive and negative leads and if it's held down by a clamp, there should be 2 wing-nuts. you should only need to remove one and just loosen the other. then just pull it out but don't set it directly on the ground, find a block of wood or a plastic bucket to put it on. batteries like that will ground themselves on the ground and commit suicide. to get the lights out, there are plastic covers that have wing-nut like handles and you just turn it 1/4 turn counterclockwise and they pull out. then you should be able to figure the rest out.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry, Its a 1st, 93


----------

